# So, really... how bad is the Hauptbahnhof area in Munich?



## dave_ee (Apr 2, 2007)

I've read reviews (and maybe some comments on the 'fest) about the hotels located just South of the Hauptbahnhof (on Bayerstrasse, Schwanthalerstrasse, etc.). Some folks say the neighborhood is seedy, maybe even a little unsafe. Some others didn't see any problem with the area. One person called it times square-ish. 

I'm trying to pick a hotel for our last two nights in Munich, and I'd prefer to stay somewhere in the vicinity of the city center... and this area seems to have a few well-reviewed hotels worth looking at. It looks like an easy walk to Karlsplatz, Marienplatz, etc., and the train station is obviously convenient. 

So, those of you who have stayed in those hotels (Dorint Sofitel, Le Meridien, etc.): is the neighborhood questionable? Am I going to feel safe walking there at night with my wife (and a buzz)? 

Thanks!


----------



## tjgolden (Jan 12, 2007)

dave_ee said:


> hotels located just South of the Hauptbahnhof is the neighborhood questionable? Am I going to feel safe walking there at night with my wife (and a buzz)?
> 
> Thanks!


I stayed there and it was fine. 1/2 block from the Hauptbahnhof on Senefelderstrasse at the Mercure Hotel Muenchen City Center. Here's the site: http://www.mercure.com/mercure/fichehotel/gb/mer/0878/fiche_hotel.shtml

Have fun.


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Its all relative - even the seediest parts of Munich probably have a lower crime rate than the best parts of most US major cities - violent crimes especially. If you feel safe walking around most of Austin after dark, you should feel more than comfortable walking around Munich.

However, in most German cities, the Bahnhof areas are typically home to the "red light" districts - adult shops, bars, and legal brothels. If even being the vicinity of such establishments equates to seedy and undesireable, than in general, I'd recommend staying out of the area of the Hauptbahnhofs of Germany as a rule of thumb.

Regarding Munich specifically, while I've never stayed in the immediate area of the Hauptbahnhof, I've passed through the area many times and have never felt unsafe. However, if you're looking for a Hotel with close proximity to the altstadt and with easy access to the airport, just stay anywhere in or close to the altstadt that is in easy walking distance to a U-bahn/S-bahn stop - there are lots of recommendations here on the 'fest.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm staying there now, it's fine, but there is a ton of schlock in the two block area for sure. In terms of safety it's fine, there are TONS of people walking around all the time. Too many witnesses for a mugging. Plus it was VERY easy to hop on the U-Bahn to get to Freimann.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Ucla95 said:


> I'm staying there now, it's fine, but there is a ton of schlock in the two block area for sure. In terms of safety it's fine, there are TONS of people walking around all the time. Too many witnesses for a mugging. Plus it was VERY easy to hop on the U-Bahn to get to Freimann.


+1 It's also easy to get to the flughafen from there on the S-Bahn.

Erik


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

We stayed at the Flemings Hotel on Bayerstr. near the Hbf. Took about 20 minutes to get to Freimann. Our Flemings booking was about $80/night, free breakfast, free Wi-Fi in the boutique-ish room, pleasant staff and reasonable garage parking. My wife booked through hotels.com. 

There are lots of people around the trainstation, and it felt very safe. Good luck.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Check out the Platzl, great location as well. Block from Marienplatz, train stops and Hofbräuhaus


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Some folks....who are the folks? Yes there are a couple of adults entertainments in the area. You know what, get across the street. I didn't see drunks, ok, may be one or two, otherwise, it was totally fine. Dorint Sofitel and Le Meridien are great. They have good food, good rooms and good garages. If you really want good area, get to near Maxmilian Strasse area. You would be surround by LV, Gucci and Prada, very nice area too.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

mason said:


> I didn't see drunks, ok, may be one or two, otherwise, it was totally fine.


That was me! I thought you looked familiar...


----------



## RMK (Nov 15, 2006)

We stayed at the Le Meridian and the hotel was great. Beautiful room and good breakfast buffet. We didn't find the area, at least along Bayernstrasse, to be seedy. We did note that some of the side streets had strip clubs. The big caveat is that we were never out late when the people on the street might be different than during the day and early evening. Great location in terms of its proximity to Altstadt and the sites you will want to visit.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

gesoffen said:


> Its all relative - even the seediest parts of Munich probably have a lower crime rate than the best parts of most US major cities - violent crimes especially. If you feel safe walking around most of Austin after dark, you should feel more than comfortable walking around Munich.
> 
> However, in most German cities, the Bahnhof areas are typically home to the "red light" districts - adult shops, bars, and legal brothels. If even being the vicinity of such establishments equates to seedy and undesireable, than in general, I'd recommend staying out of the area of the Hauptbahnhofs of Germany as a rule of thumb.
> 
> Regarding Munich specifically, while I've never stayed in the immediate area of the Hauptbahnhof, I've passed through the area many times and have never felt unsafe. However, if you're looking for a Hotel with close proximity to the altstadt and with easy access to the airport, just stay anywhere in or close to the altstadt that is in easy walking distance to a U-bahn/S-bahn stop - there are lots of recommendations here on the 'fest.


100% agree. :thumbup:This area is not the most picturesque one of Munich, but absolutely safe and very low risk of crime.

The area has been recently upgraded by the Meridien and the luxurious 5-star-hotel Sofitel Dorint.

So if you're not offended by the sight of red light bars or oriental foreigners you will feel fine there.

Alfred (who just walked through this area 2 hours ago)


----------



## arctic745 (May 20, 2007)

+1 on the Meridien -- stayed there arriving and departing Munich last month. Easy to get around due to location and we felt perfectly safe at all hours. Nice self park garage to boot. Sofitel also looked very, very nice.


----------



## lcjmd (Dec 13, 2006)

We paid 65 euros for 1 night for Hotel Royal 1 block from the Hauptbahnhof. Free internet/wifi and breakfast. Check Priceline first for the best deal at a nicer hotel.


----------



## bimmerFUD (Dec 19, 2006)

+2 on the Meridien. Great staff, impeccable rooms. Yes, there are some strip joints on the way to Marienplatz, but my wife and I felt perfectly safe.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Staying at LeMeridien and it's immediate environs is no problem. You will most likely be coming back from other parts of town, at night, on the S or U-bahn. You will get off in the Hauptbahnhof and simply walk across the street to LeMer. Some of the other hotels in that neighborhood may require you to walk down some seedier side streets and into uncomfortable situations, but none of it is nearly as daunting as a US city's slummy areas. 

Train stations in general are safe at all hours and down all corridors. There always seem to be alot of people about and they are monitored by police CCTV. There will be some druggie/bummy looking types just outside the Hauptbahnhof (on approach to LeMer), but they keep to themselves and there are plenty of 'normal' folks nearby. That's the worst of it probably. You should not feel threatened at all. Keep backpacks and purses tightly clutched, just as common sense.
Enjoy!


----------



## kimbo1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just last month we stayed three nights at King's Hotel, taking advantage of the "BMW ED special rates". It's about 2 blocks from the Hbf. Just as important, it is only 2-3 blocks from the Loewenbrau brewery and beer garden. Talk about a convenient location!

King's was very good - probably the best breakfast spread we encountered during our two weeks in Germany and Austria.


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

bimmerFUD said:


> +2 on the Meridien. Great staff, impeccable rooms. Yes, there are some strip joints on the way to Marienplatz, but my wife and I felt perfectly safe.


+3 ... I stayed there the first night I arrived in Munich and then again the last night before I departed. No problems walking in the area. I highly recommend it.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

+4 stayed in the area several times.
Fine as far as I am concerned.

Will be staying there (Le Meridien) again this fall with my 7 yr old daughter for one night before heading to Salzburg (Hotel Sacher, formerly the Österreichischer Hof).


----------



## HardwareDweeb (May 18, 2007)

We stayed at Kings Hotel First Class on DACHAUER STRASSE and the surrounding area was just fine. I had read somewhere (Rick Steves maybe) about sex shops and shadowy characters, etc, so I had some doubts but it turned out that not only we didn't see much of that (a couple of low-profile sex shops at the most) but also the area was fine. My two cents…


----------



## bimmerFUD (Dec 19, 2006)

"Sex shops" yes (but I actually didn't check what they were selling). "Shadowy characters" I didn't see. I think in the U.S. there's an expectation that with one you'll have the other. Maybe not in Munich.


----------

